# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] acer aspire e11 e13-112-c0ze

## tab

Έχω αυτό το netbook και θέλω να κάνω upgrade την μνήμη σε 8GB.

http://www.e-shop.gr/laptop-acer-asp...1-p-PER.902941

Απο Default είναι στα 1333Mhz. Άν βάλω στα 1600Mhz θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα? Αυτή δηλαδή

http://www.e-shop.gr/ram-hyperx-hx31...s-p-PER.550930

----------


## johnkampol

Οχι δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα αφού η μνήμη τρέχει στα1600

----------

